# Waghorn Sauria S 8 build thread



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2018)

I put in an order for a waghorn sauria 8 about a year and a half ago and the build was actually started in june of this year. 
Currently waiting on the burl maple top to be fitted, and the fretboard, etc.
specs: 
Model Sauria
Strings 8
Body Wood: white Korina
Top Wood Burr Maple
Carve Top/Flat Top Violin Carve
sunset burst
Construction Neck Through
Scale Length Multi 29"-27.5"
Carbon Fibre reinforcements
Wenge/Maple 3 pc neck
Fingerboard Macassar Ebony
Nut Width 54mm
Headstock Shape Sauria Reversed
Headstock Veneer Macassar Ebony
Bridge Type ABM 3210 (chrome)
Elysian Trident II pickups
PICS:


----------



## pott (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice! Saurias are just an awesome shape with great, flowing lines.
Tom is building my second guitar right now, though I paid the deposit in February 2017 and it seems less far-along than yours. It seems they're being very busy!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 27, 2018)

wow nice, gonna follow this. I am interested in a Sauria S for years. I hope someday I can order one. 

The hardest part for me would be to choose the top carve.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 27, 2018)

This will be a monstrous sounding guitar with those scale lengths.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> This will be a monstrous sounding guitar with those scale lengths.


I know, I'm very excited to have an 8 string with a bit longer scale lengths. 28" just doesn't feel like quite enough for some of the tunings I like to mess around with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2018)

pott said:


> Nice! Saurias are just an awesome shape with great, flowing lines.
> Tom is building my second guitar right now, though I paid the deposit in February 2017 and it seems less far-along than yours. It seems they're being very busy!


 I put in my deposit around october of 2016, I was told it'd be about a 15 month wait at that point and they were relatively close with that estimate. Tom just sent me an email this morning about the burl maple top getting imported into the uk from the states, so hopefully I'll have some pics of the top soon.


ikarus said:


> wow nice, gonna follow this. I am interested in a Sauria S for years. I hope someday I can order one.
> 
> The hardest part for me would be to choose the top carve.


yeah, I had to chat with tom about which carve was which, since i didn't really understand the difference between them. Violin carve should like tasty with this guitar though. i thought I should try and keep this guitar "classy" compared to my other guitars


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice! I'm getting my Waghorn soon. Hopefully by the start of November.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 11, 2019)

update: Tom is waiting on the pickups from Elysian, then he can get to routing this monster


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 11, 2019)

This is going to look fantastic once it's done. Such a good selection of woods.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 12, 2019)

Always forget how much I love that shape until I see another Waghorn.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 7, 2019)

wham bam, holy fuck man. The maple binding was such a good choice.


----------



## lewis (Sep 8, 2019)

Not only does that neck look amazing but i really like the body carve. Damn this is going to be amazing


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 9, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> wham bam, holy fuck man. The maple binding was such a good choice.



I'm very rarely disappointed with maple binding. This looks like a killer build, dude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I'm very rarely disappointed with maple binding. This looks like a killer build, dude.


Just wait til the stain goes on. That burl is going to explode


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 24, 2020)

pickups are done.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 11, 2020)

Tom said the routes for the pickups were a tad tight so he had to clean them up. It's also finally time for dye/finish. I'm planning on going for a gloss rather than satin finish. Basically the color scheme will be like this:


----------



## JimF (Aug 17, 2020)

I am excite!
The more Waghorn builds I see, the more I want (need) a Corax in my life.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 17, 2020)

Lovely spec, adore the shape and headstock


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 15, 2021)

OOOOH LAWDDD 
The edge of the burst is going to get some black/red to really make the finish pop but I'm already hyped. Tom said he's going to tweak the clear coat too but it seems as though we're getting closer to the end here.


----------



## dmlinger (Feb 15, 2021)

That is a serious piece of inspiration! Fantastic

I spy a lacquer/sealer drip...good to know it happens to the best and fixing the imperfections is part of building 

Sincerely excited for you on this build! It's gonna be killer


----------



## KR250 (Feb 15, 2021)

Agreed, that top and coloring looks killer! Interesting cavity route with the material removed behind the tabs, I might have to try that for some extra real estate. Curious how the slightly squared off shoulders at the neck heel will feel.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 16, 2021)

Damn, this is gonna be epic!


----------



## AboutBlank (Feb 18, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> OOOOH LAWDDD
> The edge of the burst is going to get some black/red to really make the finish pop but I'm already hyped.



Personally, I think it's pretty perfect the way it is at the moment.
It looks very natural, whereas darker edges look forced and artificial extremely quickly in my opinion.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Feb 18, 2021)

That top is insane!!!!


----------



## ChampagneCharlie (Feb 20, 2021)

Looking great, my Waghorn is coming close to being finished too. I hope it looks as kick-ass as yours is shaping up to be!


----------



## Joan Maal (Feb 20, 2021)

For sure gonna be an awesome looking... That top finish is amazing


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 21, 2021)

Bro that top is unreal. The only word that comes to mind is 'inferno' and I love it.


----------



## Bite the Strings (Feb 22, 2021)

I hate burst on fancy figured tops ... but i saved your guitar!
The colours are also amazing in those images. If its half as beautiful in person you are one lucky guy.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 22, 2021)

That finish is sick! Excellent choice!


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 22, 2021)

Classy AF. Incredible looking build.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 9, 2021)

The black burst is on. I love it.


----------



## ChampagneCharlie (Mar 9, 2021)

That's just stunning. Really like that finish!


----------



## Bite the Strings (Mar 9, 2021)

Hate to be that guy but i liked it more without the black. Its still a stunning finish but so much more generic. Loved how the large red shapes gave it detail from a distance and how the wood structure was just as much of a focus as the colour gradient. Now its just a colour gradient with some (fancy) noise like almost every burst.

(just my , no hard feelings plz)


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2021)

Definitely like it better with the burst. It went from Sauria to Sauron. And you can still see all the detail in the dark areas as well. Honestly probably my favorite guitar build going on right now, including my own lol


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Mar 9, 2021)

+1 on the burst. nicely done sir!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 9, 2021)

Now this is how to do a black burst well!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 10, 2021)

good lord, what a kickass piece of maple! the burst gives it serious mojo, it reminds me of some of the funkier Shermans from way back


----------



## getowned7474 (Mar 11, 2021)

At first glance I liked it without the black burst better but looking at it again I think I like the black burst a lot. The straight up cherry burst is incredible, pops and shows off the figuring. The black burst makes it feel more luxurious and refined, like adding a slight vignette on a photo. That picture of it on the workbench really does it for me, the carve looks incredible. 

Reminds me a bit of Ryan Siew's Mayones regius core.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 6, 2021)

Sooon, soon.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 6, 2021)

That's looking really amazing dude!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 6, 2021)

Love the hollow dot / ring inlays, man. Very subtle choice.


----------



## pott (Aug 6, 2021)

Classy build!
I have a Waghorn incoming but it's been so long, I barely play guitar now. Like a lot of builders he's been hit by significant delays. But looking at this... it will be epic nonetheless.


----------



## AltecGreen (Aug 6, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The black burst is on. I love it.


 I almost went for a finish like that when I ordered mine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2021)

Just waiting on it to get a bit more buffing/polish done, and then Tom is shipping it out.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 20, 2021)

That top is...umm...like...almost literally fire.

Awesome build!


----------



## redragon (Oct 30, 2021)

Such a beast.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Nov 4, 2021)

Incredible.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 4, 2021)

Mannnn that little bottom horn is sickkkk. You got good tastes my man, really liking your collection from what I've seen.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 4, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just waiting on it to get a bit more buffing/polish done, and then Tom is shipping it out.




Congrats! I remember when I was at your stage with my build. The anticipation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2021)

AltecGreen said:


> Congrats! I remember when I was at your stage with my build. The anticipation.


thanks, I should have it in my hands by next week at most. I'm very excited


----------



## thorgan (Nov 15, 2021)

The Sauria is such a great shape, looking forward to this ngd!


----------

